# No directory listing connecting to Airport CIFS server

## silentplummet

SOLUTION: A changes in 2.6.31 cifs code apparently prevent directory listing from being read from some SMB shares, see http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/54411/ .  Amending the fstab line with -o noserverino may solve the problem.

------

I'm not sure whether this is a problem with Gentoo.

I have a weird problem connecting to my Airport Extreme shared disk from my Gentoo box.  If I mount it as -t cifs, I get read and write access to the disk but no directory listing.  This makes me think the directory executable permissions are set wrong, but hold on.  I get full access to the same disk with the same credentials in the following scenarios:

1.  Using smbclient on the same Gentoo box

```
corey@murasaki ~ $ smbclient //yukari/corey -U corey

Enter corey's password: 

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Apple Base Station] Server=[CIFS 4.32]

smb: \> ls

  .                                   D        0  Tue Jan  5 23:03:57 2010

  ..                                  D        0  Tue Jan  5 21:40:02 2010

  .DS_Store                           H    21508  Tue Jan  5 23:04:08 2010

  [a.f.k.] Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Preface      D        0  Tue Sep 22 07:21:35 2009

 ...
```

2.  Mounting as AFP share on the same Gentoo box, using the unreliable and unsupported fuse filesystem afpfs-ng (with which I have other issues)

```
corey@murasaki ~ $ afpfsd

corey@murasaki ~ $ mount_afp afp://corey:XXXXX@yukari/corey /media/COREYSBIGDISK

Mounting yukari from corey on /media/COREYSBIGDISK

Mounting of volume corey of server yukari succeeded.

corey@murasaki ~ $ ls /media/COREYSBIGDISK/

[a.f.k.] Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Preface

...
```

3.  Mounting as SMB share using Macbook pro/Snow Leopard (works perfectly)

4.  Mounting as AFP share using Macbook pro/Snow Leopard (works perfectly, naturally)

5.  Mounting as SMB share using WinXP in VirtualBox-ose on same Gentoo box (works!!!)

But when I try to mount as CIFS in Gentoo, this is all I get:

```
corey@murasaki ~ $ sudo mount //yukari/corey /media/COREYSBIGDISK/ -t cifs -o user=corey

Password: 

corey@murasaki ~ $ sudo ls /media/COREYSBIGDISK/

corey@murasaki ~ $ 
```

Remember I am using the exact same credentials to access the exact same share on each system.  I am about ready to pull my hair out because I have no idea what could possibly be wrong or why.  Everything I know tells me that this should be working just fine.  I have tried many many permutations of options and settings on the server, in my gentoo kernel and in the mount command.  It is incredibly frustrating to see my linux box fail this way: when I mount the filesystem and use the terminal to create a file, I can see it appear instantly on both my MBP (to my left) and in my VirtualBox WinXP machine (to my right), but the machine I created it from is just blank.

Please help.Last edited by silentplummet on Wed Jan 13, 2010 3:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silentplummet

....no one?

----------

## mybatl

I had same problem.  Started with 2.6.31.  I don't feel like looking up the link, I found on one of the samba mailing lists, but add noserverino to your mount options in /etc/fstab or your -o options from command line.

----------

## silentplummet

Oh, you DARLING!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I hope the good karma from solving my problem comes back around to you very soon.

----------

